# Ladies/Gents with a tune, can I get an acceleration video?



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

I've searched the youtubes high and low, and there are next to no decent videos of tuned diesel cruzes doing on ramp pulls, etc.
I'd just like to see with my eyes how fast that needle pulls to 60+ mph.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second this request. That would be very interesting.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

What would be the difference in hp vs the 1.4t? I can only imagine it would be louder and slightly quicker...but by how much.

Yes I'm ignorant.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Well my thought process between a 1.4t acceleration video and the diesel video I'd like to see is that the diesel, especially with a tune, has far more torque, and in turn more power during acceleration. To maintain top speed, or something of that nature the 1.4t would be a good comparison with them having similar hp numbers with tunes.

Someone with these tunes has to have a cell phone with video and an on ramp for us, no?


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Danny5 has a few videos out on youtube with his Cruze and different tunes. You might try this one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow...16.5 is two-tenths slower than C&D ran in a stock one.

Maybe it's the higher elevation in Phoenix.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ixei said:


> Well my thought process between a 1.4t acceleration video and the diesel video I'd like to see is that the diesel, especially with a tune, has far more torque, and in turn more power during acceleration. To maintain top speed, or something of that nature the 1.4t would be a good comparison with them having similar hp numbers with tunes.
> 
> Someone with these tunes has to have a cell phone with video and an on ramp for us, no?


I understand. I am now curious too.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Kexlox said:


> Danny5 has a few videos out on youtube with his Cruze and different tunes. You might try this one.


I appreciate you suggesting that one. 
Its the first I've ever seen with any gauge info. 
Must be the heat/elevation, as I spool to 22.5PSI by 3k here and hold 21+ at sea level and ~50 degrees.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Bump for post Black Friday deals...

One of you guys must own a cell phone with the ability to record.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a couple videos out there of both the Fleece and the Trifecta tune, but I don't have anything showing speedo readings...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Here was me messing around a couple days ago. No launch trickery, tc was on. Ignore the first second, and there is your acceleration video. It's pointed at a little OBDII scanner, hard to read.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SagUy8doCeU

Not very happy. I'm working on a more... Intricate tune. Which will hopefully see low 14s at the 1/4 mile, 100% stock.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This is my Trifecta video...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My big question is why does t trifecta post 1/4 mile times and 0-60 time improvement


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

@Danny5 I love the ad on your video "Volkswagen Diesel Owners You may be entitled to compensation"


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll try to make one sometime soon


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

While I appreciate your optimism there that car is not going to see 14's on a stock configuration plus tune. 




Snipesy said:


> Here was me messing around a couple days ago. No launch trickery, tc was on. Ignore the first second, and there is your acceleration video. It's pointed at a little OBDII scanner, hard to read.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SagUy8doCeU
> 
> Not very happy. I'm working on a more... Intricate tune. Which will hopefully see low 14s at the 1/4 mile, 100% stock.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

This is something that always seems to amaze me.

Ya want fast....get a V8.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ls1vazquez said:


> While I appreciate your optimism there that car is not going to see 14's on a stock configuration plus tune.


I'd be willing to agree.

My Cobalt runs low 14s (all of those runs were on 195-series all-seasons, so traction was non-existent), and it's pushing around 300 HP and similar torque (at the crank), and weighs between 2800 and 2900 lbs...the Cruze diesel is a good 500+ lbs more...you're talking significantly more power required to hit the same times. I'm not even sure if the stock turbo won't be out of breath before then...

Now...an upgraded turbo...different story...


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'd be willing to agree.
> 
> My Cobalt runs low 14s (all of those runs were on 195-series all-seasons, so traction was non-existent), and it's pushing around 300 HP and similar torque (at the crank), and weighs between 2800 and 2900 lbs...the Cruze diesel is a good 500+ lbs more...you're talking significantly more power required to hit the same times. I'm not even sure if the stock turbo won't be out of breath before then...
> 
> Now...an upgraded turbo...different story...


Is it possible stock? Yeah. But doing it without breaking things is the hard part. There's no real easy way to extract every last HP the stock injectors and turbo will allow. It's especially difficult for the Cruze because it was never really designed for this, so pretty much every department needs to be changed beyond simply asking for more fuel like the Fleece and Trifecta tunes probably do.

If you didnt care about smoke, the margin of error can be pretty wide though. Just look on YouTube for pretty much any diesel truck running the 1/4 mile ever. They will roll coal all the way to the end.

It's a long process. Not sure if it will happen. Probably gonna be replacing the exhaust with hopefully 3" (if it fits nicely) shortly so that'll kind of blow the whole stock thing. Problem is I still have some red flags with my delete solution which hopefully I can sort out.


----------



## RowanSeals (Feb 23, 2016)

My Fleece tuner just arrived, I also already have a new K&N cold air intake system on as well. Without the tune i make 154 WHP and 294 Lb-Ft after I install the tune I'll post a video on an on ramp.


----------

